# BMW Auto Lease Programs - February 2009



## soupcon (Sep 13, 2008)

here are two pieces of data on this subject:
1. before the middle of october, i was always told that the lowest was a loyalty rate and if you wanted to get it, you would have to/could put one msd down to get that rate. otherwise, it would be the .00015 higher than the lowest rate if you weren't an existing bmwfs customer.
2. in the middle of october, a bulletin came out in which the loyalty rate was made equal to the sales support rate, so that the lowest rate was the same for everyone. i have not seen any bulletins sine then, so i can't say if that was rescinded. but i did have one dealer tell me that it has gone back to the way i described it in 1. above.

i would guess that right now the base rate for non-bmwfs customers is .00160 unless you put one msd down.


----------



## clarkcc1 (Jan 23, 2007)

mmaniaci said:


> can a dealer confirm whether or not the .00145 base rate on a 09 328i is or ISN'T for loyal customers only? If it is for loyal customers only, does that mean the base rate for non-bmw customers is still .00175?
> 
> Thanks!!


I'm no dealer, but LeaseCompare doesn't post MFs/residuals not available to the general public, I.E. returning customer discounts. If your dealer doesn't want to offer the lower MF, find another who will :thumbup:


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

Here is another area where the above people think LC is always correct. Terry has posted wrong numbers on the 328i-328xi-335i-335xi-ALL 5's-650i-651 vert-X5 3.0. The Resd. leases for 24-42m have a loyalty rate reduction of .00030. And according to BMWFS Bulletin states...

_For the next two months BMW wants to place a distinct focus on selling a new vehicle to all returning BMW
FS lessees. These are prospects that have a relationship with your center and need to get another new
vehicle. To accomplish this, BMW is not only providing a highly compelling lease cash offer but a money
factor reduction of .00030! Both enhancements provide client advisors with the needed resources to give
current BMW FS lessees a compelling financial reason to get into a NEW BMW today. One final note, just
like the Two Payment Program, both loyalty offers cannot be locked and expire on 3/31 for 2009 models and
3/2 for applicable 2008 models._

Part 2...

_Any current BMW Financial Service Customers regardless of the length of time in
their contract, or a customer terminating within the last 90 days may take advantage
of Loyalty Cash in addition to special loyalty rates on Lease/Pre-Pay Lease and
OwnersChoice on eligible models._

So, if you have NOT been with BMWFS you do NOT get the above posted Money Factor. And Hopefully Terry can address his posting.


----------



## mmaniaci (Feb 9, 2009)

New Motors said:


> Here is another area where the above people think LC is always correct. Terry has posted wrong numbers on the 328i-328xi-335i-335xi-ALL 5's-650i-651 vert-X5 3.0. The Resd. leases for 24-42m have a loyalty rate reduction of .00030. And according to BMWFS Bulletin states...
> 
> _For the next two months BMW wants to place a distinct focus on selling a new vehicle to all returning BMW
> FS lessees. These are prospects that have a relationship with your center and need to get another new
> ...


Thanks for clearing things up!


----------



## dianuh (Dec 22, 2008)

what is the MF for 08 M3?


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

look at #10 in this post.uch:


----------



## mavic1010 (Aug 10, 2004)

I thought the low MF's for the 08 coupes ended on 2/2...


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

2008 M3 Cp's did end on 2-2-09. 
So much for LC being on top of things too. 
But in defense of the incentives that are out, it's only 20+pages LONG.:banghead:


----------



## carman26 (Oct 4, 2007)

New Motors said:


> Here is another area where the above people think LC is always correct. Terry has posted wrong numbers on the 328i-328xi-335i-335xi-ALL 5's-650i-651 vert-X5 3.0. The Resd. leases for 24-42m have a loyalty rate reduction of .00030. And according to BMWFS Bulletin states...
> 
> _For the next two months BMW wants to place a distinct focus on selling a new vehicle to all returning BMW
> FS lessees. These are prospects that have a relationship with your center and need to get another new
> ...


So, Woz, for a '09 335i Sdn, is the MF the .00170 (listed above in LC or .00170 less the .0003, or .00140)? And, can you still apply MSDs to get it down to .00091? Also, there is $1,000 Loyalty Cash on top of that MF for returning BMWFS customers, correct?


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

carman26 said:


> So, Woz, for a '09 335i Sdn, is the MF the .00170 (listed above in LC or .00170 less the .0003, or .00140)? And, can you still apply MSDs to get it down to .00091? Also, there is $1,000 Loyalty Cash on top of that MF for returning BMWFS customers, correct?


2009 335i sdn
Every one gets as standerard .00200
lease loy is .00170 and $1000


----------



## carman26 (Oct 4, 2007)

New Motors said:


> 2009 335i sdn
> Every one gets as standerard .00200
> lease loy is .00170 and $1000


Thanks! Got it!


----------



## beyd7 (Feb 10, 2009)

Does anybody know what the loyalty discount for the 528xi is?

I undestand the money factor is .00145 but do not know the actual cash discount.



Thank You


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

$2500


----------



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

I do apologize, some of the Loyalty Rates got added into the regular programs. Updates will be posted Thursday.


----------



## blown383 (Aug 26, 2007)

ok, now i am alittle confused. i'm looking at using the BMWselect program on a purchase and need to know eveything that that i am intitled too, i am a curent customer. so i am intitled too.......
2009 x5, 3.0


----------



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

OK, I have updated the original post and all shoul dbe correct. Whew!


----------



## JRob37 (Jun 8, 2008)

Asteroid said:


> Tarry, do you have the rates for 335d?
> 
> Thanks.


I'm sure they're "standard" .003++


----------



## targaflorio (Jan 3, 2009)

Does anyone know if I will get the MF reduction for loyalty on a Euro delivery car that is beyond the 3/31 expiration of this new program? 

I am sure I won't get the cash, but that would be double dipping anyhow due to the discount you get for ED.

The .0003 reduction would be nice as it would cancel out the .0003 that I believe is added to ED leases.

Thanks Jim and leasecompare for helping to clarify it all for us - this month seems more complicated than most since I have been observing.:dunno:


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

_Does anyone know if I will get the MF reduction for loyalty on a Euro delivery car that is beyond the 3/31 expiration of this new program?_

Can't tell right now because the rates can't be locked. You will have to wait for Aprils info to hit or March might shed some light on that question.


----------



## jlsellers (Jan 10, 2008)

I am about to pick up a new 2008 Z4 3.0si that I put a deposit on at the end of January but have not signed the lease yet. The negotiated numbers were done on the January factors. I am entitled to the loyalty rates. Can anyone tell me the applicable loyalty rebates/reductions on this vehicle-- do they even apply to it?


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

BasicMarinWheels-It's in *Feb Incentives*. Do a search and I think I have it on page 2


----------



## BasicMarinWheels (Dec 10, 2005)

New Motors said:


> BasicMarinWheels-It's in *Feb Incentives*. Do a search and I think I have it on page 2


I found the thread (http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3898090#poststop), but don't see the bulletin on page two or otherwise. Any chance you could repost it, or send it to me in a PM?

Much appreciated!


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

Sure


----------



## doulan77 (Feb 25, 2009)

*135 coupe 30 months*

Anyone have any insight into the residuals/MF for '09 135 coupe for 30 months? I am a current BMWFS customer, with current lease up 9/09. Trying to keep an eye on rates to see when it makes sense to 'jump'! Thx!


----------



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

doulan77 said:


> Anyone have any insight into the residuals/MF for '09 135 coupe for 30 months? I am a current BMWFS customer, with current lease up 9/09. Trying to keep an eye on rates to see when it makes sense to 'jump'! Thx!


30 Month - Residual 63% of MSRP - .00260 Base Rate


----------



## BasicMarinWheels (Dec 10, 2005)

How about the 30 month MF/Residuals for a 2009 335i Sedan? 

Thanks!


----------



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

BasicMarinWheels said:


> How about the 30 month MF/Residuals for a 2009 335i Sedan?
> 
> Thanks!


30 Month - Residual 59% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
30 Month - Residual 59% of MSRP - .00170 Base LOYALTY Rate


----------



## BasicMarinWheels (Dec 10, 2005)

LeaseCompare said:


> 30 Month ***8211; Residual 59% of MSRP ***8211; .00200 Base Rate
> 30 Month ***8211; Residual 59% of MSRP ***8211; .00170 Base LOYALTY Rate


What took so long for you to get back to me? 

thanks!


----------



## WNS (Feb 27, 2009)

New to the forum, been hanging around for awhile. I was curious if anyone had the 36 month residuals/MF for a 2008 335xi Sedan? Non-returning BMWFS customer.

Thank you!


----------



## fahrhaus (Mar 29, 2007)

Anyone know what happens to the MY 2008 incentives on Monday when the existing programs expire? Will they continue, get better, or get worse?
Thanks!


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

fahrhaus said:


> Anyone know what happens to the MY 2008 incentives on Monday when the existing programs expire? Will they continue, get better, or get worse?
> Thanks!


That is for BMWFS to Know and for the rest off us to Guess at....


----------



## doulan77 (Feb 25, 2009)

LeaseCompare said:


> 30 Month - Residual 63% of MSRP - .00260 Base Rate


thanks!


----------



## alfa75 (Feb 27, 2009)

Tarry, Regarding the 30 month residual for the 135i coupe of 63%, is that for 15k miles/year? For 15k miles/year, the 24 month residual is 65%, and the 36 month residual is 55%. Therefore a 63% residual for 30 months would be very close to the 24 month residual.


----------



## targaflorio (Jan 3, 2009)

anE934fun said:


> That is for BMWFS to Know and for the rest off us to Guess at....


There is a bulletin somewhere on the site that shows that 08 E90s resort to non incentivized rates i.e. 6% + APR or whatever the worst BMWFS is and the lease rates will be "unsupported" i.e. just not worth it - like a used lease. The language of it basically says to the dealer, sell it now or be stuck trying to find ways to sell it... I was haggling on an 08 and planned that now must be a good time for a dealer to do a deal before their options become very limited...Good time to both parties to get some help IMHO


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

targaflorio said:


> There is a bulletin somewhere on the site that shows that 08 E90s resort to non incentivized rates i.e. 6% + APR or whatever the worst BMWFS is and the lease rates will be "unsupported" i.e. just not worth it - like a used lease. The language of it basically says to the dealer, sell it now or be stuck trying to find ways to sell it... I was haggling on an 08 and planned that now must be a good time for a dealer to do a deal before their options become very limited...Good time to both parties to get some help IMHO


It all depends on what the level of unsold inventory is like. There were a bunch of unsold 2008 M3 Coupes and Sedans until BMWFS put deals on the table. Same goes for the 3 and 5 series Sedans. Depending on how well the cars move in February will determine whether or not BMWFS puts more incentives out in March. Cars are selling (even when there is a YOY decline); it really comes down to what inventory levels look like.

As far as the dealer being motivated to move the 'unsupported' 2008s, it comes down to what the dealers cost (as in flooring cost) model looks like. The larger dealers have lower cost models than the smaller ones and so there will be less pressure to cut a deal to clear out inventory.


----------



## nexxsound (Mar 3, 2009)

Tarry,

Can you please provide the lease info for March? Thx


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

nexxsound said:


> Tarry,
> 
> Can you please provide the lease info for March? Thx


 :rofl:

:bang:


----------



## blown383 (Aug 26, 2007)

x5 money factors and residuals please


----------

